# Tudor Black Bay 58 925 - Strap choices



## ctm1967 (9 mo ago)

Hi guys.
I received my Tudor BB58 925 a couple of days ago & I have to say it's a beautiful watch. A very different look with the taupe coloured dial & one of the reasons I bought it, always good to have something a bit different to the rest.
Having got the watch I cannot decide which of the 3 straps I'd prefer to wear the watch on. They are fairly similar in colour, 2 are leather the other is vulcanised rubber,
From left to right. 
Original Tudor strap that came with the watch. In the middle a Molequin Calf Grain in Smoke grey. On the right is a Rubber B in Espresso Brown.













































At this point I have the rubber strap on the watch but I'm beginning to think the Molequin Smole Grey is the nicest?


----------



## Raysclim (Dec 30, 2010)

I will stick with original calf leather from tudor, it looks just right for the watch. However. It is not water proof. Depending on your activities. For constant water sport including bathing / washing... Rubber might be better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hl213 (Oct 14, 2016)

You typed it in your post.

"I'd prefer"

What does my opinion have to do with your preference? Suggests you're wearing the watch for others, not for yourself.


----------



## ctm1967 (9 mo ago)

hl213 said:


> You typed it in your post.
> 
> "I'd prefer"
> 
> What does my opinion have to do with your preference? Suggests you're wearing the watch for others, not for yourself.


Perhaps a public discussion forum for people with a common interest isn't for you 
Thank you for your positivity. Hopefully we'll meet in the street someday & I'll be wearing the right watch to impress you. That's all that really matters to me


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

You have good taste sir. I bought the rubberB, but have had my eye on the Molequin Calf Grain for months now.


----------



## ctm1967 (9 mo ago)

chas58 said:


> You have good taste sir. I bought the rubberB, but have had my eye on the Molequin Calf Grain for months now.


TYVM Chas, likewise 
I really like the Molequin strap, if they were priced a bit lower than they are, I'd have a number of them. 
TBH I can't believe I paid what I did for the RubberB strap, I feel it's grossly overpriced. I'm sure you'd agree it's very good quality but at nearly $250 I think I'm a gullible fool for ordering it, especially now that I can't decide if I prefer it over the Molequin strap 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

The molequin looks great IMO!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe try a bracelet from Camille Fournet or Gerard Bouvret or Atelier du Bracelet Parisien


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

The Molequin looks like it would pair best with your 925. Congrats on acquiring a great watch.


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

ctm1967 said:


> TYVM Chas, likewise
> I really like the Molequin strap, if they were priced a bit lower than they are, I'd have a number of them.
> TBH I can't believe I paid what I did for the RubberB strap, I feel it's grossly overpriced. I'm sure you'd agree it's very good quality but at nearly $250 I think I'm a gullible fool for ordering it, especially now that I can't decide if I prefer it over the Molequin strap 🤦‍♂️


I did like the Molequin, but then my wife brings home a leather sample from a furniture store and it matched my watch perfectly, so I of course had to make a custom strap out of it. ;-)


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Shawnathon (Oct 4, 2011)

I vote for the grey Molequin, as well. However, if you're open to a custom, chas58 and basculante's examples look amazing! With the taupe, it's so easy to toss on a pop of color and have a completely different watch.


----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)

I have mine on this one from Molequin and it looks very nice








Charbon - Molequin


We have a few black straps in our collection and this one doesn’t disappoint. The velvety feel to the leather gives the strap a luxurious feel. We love the strap on the Reverso, it’s a very elegant pairing. All straps taper to a 16mm buckle except 22mm which tapers to 18mm.




www.molequin.com


----------

